# Snapple's "Real Facts"



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

Maybe they go certain distances and find the difference in temperature and times it by how far away they are to get an approx. If that makes ANY sense! sorry...


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Theres no facts under my diet coke can :lol:


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

I am sure there's a way, but i don't know. I guess i thought the sun would be hotter  

That's stinky Vida. I hate the "sorry, try again" coke caps


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

What are snapples?


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Its a bottles fruit drink, all different flavors. All natural good for you stuff. I remember when they were only sold in health food stores, now they are everywhere.


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Thanks Vida, we dont have those over here, not yet anyway.


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

Just a random pic for you meggymoo!


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Thanks Blu, I'll know what to look out for now. :lol: :wink: 

They sound quite nice flavours. Are they sweet?


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

i'd say they are. They have a huge variety of flavors. 
here's their website http://www.snapple.com/default.htm

My snapple fact for the day:
The fastest served ball in tennis was clocked at 154 miles an hour in 1963.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

i forgot to put these in over the past few days

"Dragonflies have six legs but cannot walk"

"The top of the empire state building was orginally built as a place to anchor blimps."

"In 1878 the first telephone book ever issued contained only 50 names"

"The first ballpoint pens were sold in 1945 for $12.00"


----------



## crackrider (Jan 23, 2007)

We don't have them here either . . . .  
But we do have facts stuck on other packets. I wrt=ite down the interesting ones.

Here's some:

"In the coarse of an average lifetime you will, while sleeping, eat 70 assorted insects and 10 spiders." (GROSS!)

"It is physically impossible for pigs to look up to the sky."

"A polar bear's skin is black. Its fur is not white but actually clear."

"More people are killed annually by donkeys than die in air crashes."

"People say bless you when you sneeze, because when you sneeze your heart stops for a millisecond."


And my favourite . . . . . .
"On average 7 people every year die from vending machines falling on them."


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

thats some interesting snapple facts 

we dont have snapple here but we have something very similar. or at least we used to. now im thinking about it i havent seen them on the shelves for ages and ages. i cant even remember the name now...doh! lol


----------



## crackrider (Jan 23, 2007)

i think I know what you mean jazzy but i can't remember the name either! LOL


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

the silly part is i used to drink it all the time. we even stocked it where i worked but i still cant think of the name lol they had heaps of awesome flavours though i remember that


----------



## mell (Sep 5, 2007)

not a snapple one, but
''you are more likely to be killed from a coconut falling on your head, then being bitten by a shark'' 
i guess it depends where you live!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

it doesn't have to be snapple facts.

I like the one about the vending machines killing 7 people a year. Not that its funny that people died, but because it's vending machines

"Chewing Gum was invented in New York City in 1870 by Thomas Adams"

Can you tell i drink a lot of Snapples? :lol:


----------



## crackrider (Jan 23, 2007)

I like these little interesting facts. They are completely unless to know but they are still really interesting!!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

^^ i know!

I have 2 more  
"'Q' is the only letter in the alphabet not appearing in the name of any US states"

"A crocodile cannot move its tounge"


----------



## crackrider (Jan 23, 2007)

Here are some more I found:

"Cockroaches can live for 9 days after their head has been cut off."

"The average cocoon contains about 300-400 metres of silk."

"Since 1896, the beginning of the modern Olympics, only Greece and Australia have participated in every Games."

"The average American will spend an average of 6 months waiting at red lights."

"Did You Know, Donald Duck comics were banned from Finland because he doesn't wear pants."

"Apples are more effective at keeping people awake in the morning than caffeine"


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

I love the lemonade flavor.


----------

